# Film noob question: rewound it too far...



## epp_b (Dec 18, 2008)

I rewound a film canister too far and there's no longer a leader sticking out of opening.  It had 10 exposures.  I was taking it out to test something on the camera and was going to put it back in and fire 10 exposures with the lens cap on.

If I'm SOL'd, it's no huge deal as it was expired B&W film anyway, but it would be nice if I could still use the rest of the exposures.  How can I avoid doing this in the future?


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2008)

See:
Arista Metal Film Retriever | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

to avoid doing it in the future, hold the camera up to your ear and listen as you rewind. Listen for the film leader to come off the takeup spool. I've rewound an FM and I can tell you won't need to hold it close too many times, just until you can recognize the sound it makes as it comes off, The film makes plenty of noise in the FM .


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 18, 2008)

The sound and also the slack in tension.  It's generally easy to pick up on.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 19, 2008)

compur said:


> See:
> Arista Metal Film Retriever | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


 
does that work easier that is one that i have
Arista Deluxe Film Retriever | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

sometime it takes three or four tries to pull the film out


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 19, 2008)

Also you didn't mention the camera you use.  Newer cameras have rewind modes.  You can set to the mode that will leave the leader out automatically for just this purpose.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> Also you didn't mention the camera you use.  Newer cameras have rewind modes.  You can set to the mode that will leave the leader out automatically for just this purpose.



Well the N8008 he has might but I am fairly sure I saw something in another thread he posted in stating he was using the FM a lot of late so I am assuming this occured with the FM.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 21, 2008)

Just buy a film retriever, they used to be £5 over here when I bought mine err 10 years back. H


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't buy anything, go to any one hour place and ask them to pull the leader out. They'll do ti for free.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 29, 2008)

I found an ingenious and (nearly) free solution here:
How to use a film retriever - Photo.net B&W Photo - Film & Processing Forum

The post-it notes worked like a charm!


----------

